# Ever taste kefir?



## Richard King (Jan 1, 2007)

ke·fir (kĕ-fîr') 
n.
A creamy drink made of fermented cow's milk.

I have a friend interested in it and she is exploring making it with goats milk and I was wondering if anyone here has ever tasted it.
I haven't 
but i have seen it for sale in the few remaining hippy regions of Austin


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2007)

It's actually quite good - it's like a yogurt milkshake. We have it in several fruit flavors. But then, this IS the Left Coast...


----------



## Richard King (Jan 1, 2007)

Okay Meg. That's good enough for me. If a Puritan Board grad had the courage to try it and can endorse it...I will give it a try.
I believe... help my disbelief!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 1, 2007)

It's great stuff. I make it with the mysterious S.C.O.B.Y. (sybiotic, culture, of bacteria and yeast) that makes it. It has unknown origins but has been used for over a thousand years. It's a lot like yogurt. Yogurt is great for you because it has live active cultures. Yogurt only has about six cultures but kefir has up to 30! It's very good for your digestive tract and it tastes alot like yogurt but a little thinner. It comes out really creamy and is great with just a little fresh fruit or made into a smoothie. Below is a link with info.

http://www.seedsofhealth.co.uk/fermenting/kefir_howto.shtml

If you want to try another great SCOBY based drink try kombucha. It has also been around for over a thousand years and is very good for you. It makes sugary tea into a white wine or hard cider type of drink. It is alcoholic depending on how long you ferment it. It can be bottled and fizzes up just like champagne when you open it. The bacteria in it converts the sugar in tea into organic acids like glucuronic acid, gluconic acid, lactic acid, acetic acid, butyric acid, malic acid and usnic acid; vitamins, particularly B vitamins and vitamin C; as well as amino acids, enzymes. The liver makes some of these and they purify much like your liver does. Below is a link on that too. Both of these are what is known as a probiotic.

http://www.seedsofhealth.co.uk/fermenting/kombucha.shtml


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Okay Meg. That's good enough for me. If a Puritan Board grad had the courage to try it and can endorse it...I will give it a try.
> I believe... help my disbelief!



Ugh....

While I like yoghurt, and even like berry-laden smoothies (long as you put raw eggs in it!), I just can't stomach the thought of drinking runny yoghurt by itself.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 1, 2007)

It's not runny. It is the same consistency as some yogurts but not as thick as others like that one...can't think of the name...it has parfait in the name I think. If you like Mountain High yogurt, it's similar in consistency to that.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm, you hate runny yoghurt but like raw eggs....


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Hmmm, you hate runny yoghurt but like raw eggs....



What made Rocky so strong, after all?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Hmmm, you hate runny yoghurt but like raw eggs....



They have to be free-range, local farm eggs though. Much tastier and better for you. Thumbs down on the commerical white things the stores sell as "eggs"...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2007)

Matthew Poole ate raw eggs while he was working on the _Synopsis_.



> Matthew Poole rose at three or four o’clock, ate a raw egg at eight or nine, another at twelve and continued his studies till late in the afternoon.
> 
> Source


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I have now tried the Kefir and actually liked it. 

The raw eggs can wait.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 16, 2007)

http://users.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefirpage.html

Not sure if you've checked out this site, so here it is. I actually got my grains from someone on there. I've not made kefir in a long time now, but it is quite tasty and even more so if you like sour things.  
I don't like milk, but I do like kefir (though not all the time) and the same with yogurt and cottage cheese. Which by the way I get home made from local Amish farmers. And I too agree that eggs should be free range, from local farms, etc...as well as much as all other things we consume! But that's another post!


----------

